
“Democracy means people exerting power, not choosing from a menu made by elites” - kaycebasques
https://aeon.co/essays/why-rule-by-the-people-is-better-than-rule-by-the-experts
======
meldroc
The article talks about the conflict between democracy and epistocracy. But
really, we live in a proctocracy, rule by assholes.

